# Mozzarella cheese for cutting?



## Zin (Jun 19, 2006)

I am trying to find foods really high in protein and low in carbs and fat.  I saw that non-fat shredded mozarella cheese has like 35 grams of protein per cup and like 4 carbs.  This sounds like a very good food option but it sounds too good to be true.  I love cheese and melting like 1/2 a cup over my rice and chicken meal would be great but there must be a catch...is it ok for cutting?


----------



## squanto (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds fine to me. Generally the sugar in milk products isn't great for cutting, but 4 grams of carbs to 35 grams of protein seems like a good ratio. If it tastes ok, i say GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 19, 2006)

Zin said:
			
		

> I am trying to find foods really high in protein and low in carbs and fat.  I saw that non-fat shredded mozarella cheese has like 35 grams of protein per cup and like 4 carbs.  This sounds like a very good food option but it sounds too good to be true.  I love cheese and melting like 1/2 a cup over my rice and chicken meal would be great but there must be a catch...is it ok for cutting?





Where did you find this?  I want some...


----------



## cha (Jun 19, 2006)

fat free cheeses are NASTY  .....





....but if you like and can stand eating it, go for it.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jun 20, 2006)

its not nasty but has no taste and the cheese doesnt melt as well as the fatty ones~~


----------



## Zin (Jun 20, 2006)

I found some kraft fat free at my supermarket.  I tried it today and it is amazing.  But then again i really like melted cheese...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 21, 2006)

Although I would suggest you take it out from about 2-3 weeks out from competition... At other times, if it fits into your daily allocation amounts, then it is fine.


----------



## Action-Jackson (Jun 21, 2006)

cha said:
			
		

> fat free cheeses are NASTY  .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I've had some fat free cheddar that was really really good. It hardly tasted any different at all, and it still had a great taste.


----------



## Jzilla (Jun 25, 2006)

lol i bought some fat free cheese last weekend, the texture is like jello but the taste really isnt that bad.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jun 25, 2006)

the fat free mozzarella i find better than fat free other cheeses


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2006)

I would disagree.  Not because I don't think cheese is fine because in small quantities, I think it's good.  However, the stuff you are buying is pure crap.  It's not cheese and it's nothing but a bunch of crap, chemicals and preservatives.  You would be much better off with the real thing instead of this Kraft cheese like stuff.


----------

